# Is It Worth It?



## ChrisFJS (11/2/16)

Is the Scans Kui bottom fed mod that Vape King are selling on special for R200 worth it or is it a POS?


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/16)

it wont compare to the quality of a reo, but thats one of the big reasons for such a big price gap. you get what you pay for

the reo is hand crafted and tons of r&d went into it so you wont find issues with leaking, faulty buttons, build quality and there is alot of spares available.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/2/16)

The kui is a cheap way to getting you into bottom feeding, with stress on the word 'cheap', it got me into BF mods 

I piff'ed mine to a forum member and last I heard he was happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (11/2/16)

happy with mine. Altough it has some aweful glitches but soon I will buy another KUI

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Interesting, I have read complaints the website advertises version 2, but you actually get version 1, which had some issues.


----------



## ChrisFJS (12/2/16)

Are there any other options for a bottom fed mod that is a little better but not as expensive as something like a Reo? Like under R1000?


----------



## DoubleD (12/2/16)

I wouldn't say this is 'better' but it is another option : https://www.fasttech.com/reviews/photo/2344405/2798

Its the Smokeless Owl aka Terminator BF Mod, VK used to sell them but I see they are out of stock.








If you do decide to go with this one and manage to track one down, get yourself a decent BF atty, the one that comes in this kit has terrible reviews.


----------



## Alex (12/2/16)

I agree with the previous posts, it's worth it for the experience alone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/16)

@ChrisFJS , i have not tried the KUI but for R200 i think it has to be worth it for being able to try bottom feeding without spending much. Only thing I have heard repeatedly is that the supplied atty is not that good. So you may want to look into getting a different atty.

Then there's that Steamcrave bottom fed regulated device that I know VapeCartel had. I have tried that. @Paulie had one and I had a go. Was lovely. I think its around the R1000 mark without atty.


----------



## Marzuq (12/2/16)

just a question. if you put a bf atty like the cyclone, cyclops or reomizer on the terminator or kui. does it not perform the same?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/2/16)

Marzuq said:


> just a question. if you put a bf atty like the cyclone, cyclops or reomizer on the terminator or kui. does it not perform the same?


I think if you can get the voltage drop on all the mods to be similar then surely they have to perform the same.Maybe they aren't all of the same reliability but thats another issue.
I like the Reo a lot but I'm afraid I can't subscribe to the 'hand crafted' or 'hand made' story.They are milled from an aluminium billet on a cnc and that machine is not even at Reosmods,the work is outsourced.
Brilliant device yes,but surely the others are worth a try if people are on a budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Silver said:


> @ChrisFJS , i have not tried the KUI but for R200 i think it has to be worth it for being able to try bottom feeding without spending much. Only thing I have heard repeatedly is that the supplied atty is not that good. So you may want to look into getting a different atty.
> 
> Then there's that Steamcrave bottom fed regulated device that I know VapeCartel had. I have tried that. @Paulie had one and I had a go. Was lovely. I think its around the R1000 mark without atty.


Please may you send a link, I cannot find any Steamcrave products on their website


----------



## Marzuq (12/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> I think if you can get the voltage drop on all the mods to be similar then surely they have to perform the same.Maybe they aren't all of the same reliability but thats another issue.
> I like the Reo a lot but I'm afraid I can't subscribe to the 'hand crafted' or 'hand made' story.They are milled from an aluminium billet on a cnc and that machine is not even at Reosmods,the work is outsourced.
> Brilliant device yes,but surely the others are worth a try if people are on a budget.



you are spot on. the hand cafted device is not what gives an excellent vape. its the little components that assists in reducing the voltage drop.
honestly i doubt that there would be a noticeable difference if you used the same atty on both reo and 'kui-like' devices. it merely comes down to human nature in wanting what is 'branded' the best. and the price of the product determines what is best...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Please may you send a link, I cannot find any Steamcrave products on their website



Not sure if they still have it @WARMACHINE - haven't had a chance to check - but perhaps send them a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> I think if you can get the voltage drop on all the mods to be similar then surely they have to perform the same.Maybe they aren't all of the same reliability but thats another issue.



And there in lies the rub... Quality of components, reliability and voltage drop. If you want the least voltage drop then you need to buy a Lil Pinch for a bag of cash... or have a mate who will make you a JB Mod... next up you have the Cee Cee's and REO's... and then you have the El Cheapo's and they certainly have a way worse voltage drop.

But at the end of the day the coil build and atty are the most important... even with a piece of crap like the KUI you can build a decent coil on a decent atty and get a pretty good vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## NewOobY (12/2/16)

REO's are ultra expensive, I was keen then saw the price and thought I'd have a can of McNope dotted with some HellNo sauce. That would kill my CUD budget for three months, and we all know CUD wins always - so it would be beans and toast for three months. 

With this there is hope, there are cheaper alternatives for poor people like me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/2/16)

I had a KUI, was not a bad vape at all, come to think of it, it was actually a pretty decent: im referring to the vape experience here, not the quality of the device.

The only thing that bothered me was the weight of the device.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

Marzuq said:


> just a question. if you put a bf atty like the cyclone, cyclops or reomizer on the terminator or kui. does it not perform the same?



i remember there was some modification that needed to be made (version 1) to get attys to sit flush and there were still some leaking problems.


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> I think if you can get the voltage drop on all the mods to be similar then surely they have to perform the same.Maybe they aren't all of the same reliability but thats another issue.
> I like the Reo a lot but I'm afraid I can't subscribe to the 'hand crafted' or 'hand made' story.They are milled from an aluminium billet on a cnc and that machine is not even at Reosmods,the work is outsourced.
> Brilliant device yes,but surely the others are worth a try if people are on a budget.



i never knew that ! - thanks for the info

i always assumed that Rob from Maine hand crafted each one


----------



## Alex (12/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> REO's are ultra expensive, I was keen then saw the price and thought I'd have a can of McNope dotted with some HellNo sauce. That would kill my CUD budget for three months, and we all know CUD wins always - so it would be beans and toast for three months.
> 
> With this there is hope, there are cheaper alternatives for poor people like me



A cheaper alternative is a great way of testing the waters to see if you like sqounking or not. The Reo is pricey, only in terms of our crappy exchange rate.

But,,, if you discover that reverse dripping is your thing and you want something that will last you for years, then spending a little more upfront is a wise decision. I have two REO's that are the only vaping devices I use everyday, and my only temptation regarding new devices is convincing myself that I don't need to buy another REO. The reason I'm such a huge fan is because of how rugged these things are, the daily knocks and drops, and even the occasional unintentional swim are exactly why these things are so good. For me it's about peace of mind, and knowing that my Reo is going to get the job done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## ChrisFJS (12/2/16)

I see what everyone is saying about the Reos and I would absolutely love one but unfortunately for me I don't have that kind of money for a mod now or in the foreseeable future


----------



## NewOobY (12/2/16)

The Reo's are mechanical mods, if I am not mistaken - I wonder how much a regulated squonker mod would cost. I truly enjoy dripping, well I like the flavor I get from dripping - so squonking is like dripping but easier.


----------



## Genosmate (12/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i never knew that ! - thanks for the info
> 
> i always assumed that Rob from Maine hand crafted each one



AFAIK the Woodvills are machined in house but not the metal ones,I believe the new P67 may be done in house though.


----------



## johan (12/2/16)

The Reo is not expensive compared to any other original "mods," its your currency (ZAR) that is k@k, but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DoubleD (12/2/16)

johan said:


> The Reo is not expensive compared to any other original "mods," its your currency (ZAR) that is k@k, but that's just my opinion.



Agreed, for what it is and what you get, it's a bargain.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Christos (12/2/16)

The kui being advertised is actually a v1.
Mine didn't even get juice in it and the button crapped out.
The atty doesn't screw down flush. None of my other bf attys screw into it. 
In my opinion the terminator was a better mod all round to test the waters. 
R200 is a lot of money for a paperweight. 
The reo on the other hand is an exceptional device and even if you don't like it it hold's it's value well so a resale would be a viable option. 

Only catch with these cheapie but functional devices is you will still need to get a decent bf atty.


----------



## DoubleD (12/2/16)

Christos said:


> The kui being advertised is actually a v1.
> Mine didn't even get juice in it and the button crapped out.
> The atty doesn't screw down flush. None of my other bf attys screw into it.
> In my opinion the terminator was a better mod all round to test the waters.
> ...



Its a pity you didnt get to try the V2, I was on the original group buy so I received the V1, which sucked due to the issues you have mentioned. Luckily Kimbo, who kindly organized the group buy for us, kicked some ass at ScansTech and got us the V2 upgrade kit for free. After installation the KUI was actually great, apart from the weight of course. In fact it was so great I immediately started saving for a Reo, of which now, as most of you know, I have two sexy ass'ed SLs  and couldn't be happier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (12/2/16)

DoubleD said:


> Its a pity you didnt get to try the V2, I was on the original group buy so I received the V1, which sucked due to the issues you have mentioned. Luckily Kimbo, who kindly organized the group buy for us, kicked some ass at ScansTech and got us the V2 upgrade kit for free. After installation the KUI was actually great, apart from the weight of course. In fact it was so great I immediately started saving for a Reo, of which now, as most of you know, I have two sexy ass'ed SLs  and couldn't be happier.


The terminator got me liking bottom feeding but I melted the button in week 1!
The kui I bought a few months ago thinking i would have a backup device (the v2 being fairly decent) in case anything happened to a reo but sadly it was not a v2 and it never worked! I got the tap and die set from @kimbo but I havent gotten round to using it because I really don't feel the need to have a working kui and also im rather lazy. No need to make extra work for myself where none is needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (13/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> The Reo's are mechanical mods, if I am not mistaken - I wonder how much a regulated squonker mod would cost. I truly enjoy dripping, well I like the flavor I get from dripping - so squonking is like dripping but easier.


A Decent regulated squonker would set you back at least 400$ ex shipping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

